

How to Ensure Your Merchant Account Application is Approved - dgoodale
http://www.shopify.com/blog/6614567-how-to-ensure-your-merchant-account-application-is-approved

======
dgoodale
James_Henry2,

That is true but is more US-centric. In Canada and the UK the merchant account
provider and gateway have always (traditionally) been an integrated solution.
It's only in the US that you usually have to go off to authorize.net or
cybersource (or the like) to pull the gateway together. Stripe sure is making
a name lately though!

~~~
James_Henry2
Hacker News in particular loves Stripe

~~~
dgoodale
I think it's because they've taken the aggregator (Paypal) model, gotten rid
of the off-site checkout and made it really appeal to developers and technical
folks through the API's. The website almost reads like a wiki. It's a really
neat idea and I think it will gain lots of traction in that community.

------
James_Henry2
Good article, but the whole payment industry is moving toward all-in-1
solutions like Stripe. Much easier than messing around with finding a
processor AND a applying (and locking into a contract) for a merchant account.
IMHO.

------
broldan
Great article!

